# Best gravel/cross bike (for my needs) ?



## Candoc (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I have a question I am hard pressed to answer myself after extensive research :mad2:. I am looking for a specific bike to serve as gravel/cross/training in the winter bike and I can't seem to find a ready made one. Do I absolutely have to make everything custom? Here are my needs:


Alu frame (safer and cheaper for the crashes I expect to happen)
Disc brakes, specifically hydraulic shimano's R785
Thru-axles on both front & rear (impossible to find on Alu frames for some reason)
Shimano 105/ultegra to keep price down and reliability good
Tire clearance for at least 35mm
Fender mounts would be very cool too
Something I can find in Canada or on the eastern border of the US would be easier to try out and get. (I live in Quebec)

There you have it. If you have them, any suggestions appreciated (except removing requirements from the above list). Thanks!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

The thru-axles will be your main problem... most gravel bikes are road-based so they use regular road QR's. Otherwise it's a pretty standard build.


----------



## Jseph-s (Oct 31, 2014)

Components like brakes you can replace, so I would focus on your frame demands. And then like mentioned, the thru-axle in combination with the alu-frame especially. 

Trek and Norco will do a Carbon bike with thru-axle front and rear. 

But Aluminium, thats a challenge, as far as I know major brands only equip these models with a thru-axle in the front.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Why not a steel frame/fork?

Also, IME, thru-axles aren't really necessary.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I've gone mountain bike riding and never had an issue with QR's on terrain a lot rougher than gravel.

You also didn't mention your budget limit, that would be helpful so we're not throwing all sorts of prices at you.

Bikes Direct has a REALLY nice Motobecane Titanium cross bike with all 105 components except the brakes which are Avid BB75 mechanical disk (not what you wanted but at you could always upgrade later if you feel the need), it comes with 35c tires, fender mounts and rear rack brazeons for just $1399; see: Save Up to 60% Off Titanium Cyclocross Bicycles | Road Bikes - Motobecane Fantom Cross Team Titanium | Cross Bikes If you go to this site you can click on the road tab then cyclocross bikes in the yellow bar and check out other less expensive options if this one is bit much. Bikes Direct will give you the best deal, no LBS will have a Titanium bike even with the lowest end Shimano for anywhere near that price, in fact I doubt you'll find an aluminum bike with 105 for less than price of that titanium, and titanium will far outlast aluminum and no fear of corrosion that aluminum does or rust like steel does.

Just a thought is all this is, other thoughts you'll have to entertain and weigh out which will work best for you. Personally if I wanted a cross bike I wouldn't hesitate to get the Moto TI cross.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

You got it all wrong. You want a Pivot Vault...

Vault | Pivot Cycles | Performance Redefined

Or maybe it's me who wants one?????????


----------



## oh baby (Mar 31, 2009)

Focus Mares AX has thru axles/disc

Focus - Bikes | 2015 | Cyclocross | Mares AX |


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Aren't thru axles going to pork up the bike which may not need this, dare i say FAD?

I had QR MTB Full suspension bike for years and ruined many a rim and tire bombing through rock gardens with nary a wheel slip. I don't get it??


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

robt57 said:


> Aren't thru axles going to pork up the bike which may not need this, dare i say FAD?


They make sense on any bike with discs and a quick release, granted, a locking-skewer would accomplish the same.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

headloss said:


> They make sense on any bike...



To my minds eye, a Downhill bike is about it. Due respect...

As to skewers: When I got my Disc Roubaix, I swapped on some skewers which was stupid and not thought out for what I thought was betterment. 
Front wheel shifted and disc got to rubbing a few times. I use XTR skewers now. 

I should have known better too.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

The answer to your question: Threshold Alu - Cyclocross - Road - Bikes - Norco Bicycles


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

The Diverge comp smartweld from Specialized has everything you want but TA in the back. It does run 15mm in the front. 

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------

